# Do you believe in gut feeling?



## CB33

As the title says, do you think your gut feeling about the gender of the baby is right? 
I can't help but think I'm having a girl but I don't know if it's just because I really want one? My two boy pregnancies were different to this one but again I don't know if I'm just imagining it! Agh, one week until gender scan! :dohh:


----------



## jtink28

I don't, no. I think it's a 50/50 chance, so there's a 50% chance your "gut feeling" is correct, which is a huge chance.

I was positive my first was a boy. He was. I was positive my 2nd was a girl. He was a boy! (who I love dearly and wouldn't trade for anything)

I hope you get what you want!


----------



## george83

Yes I do, with ds1 and ds3 I &#8216;knew&#8217; I was having boys, nothing would convince me otherwise and even subconsciously I referred to my bump as &#8216;he&#8217; even though we were always team yellow. Both times they ended up being boys. With ds2 I didn&#8217;t have that same feeling at all, my pregnancy was a bit different and I honestly didn&#8217;t know what it would be


----------



## WackyMumof2

I depends. My mother knew what me and my 3 siblings were (even the baby she lost at 4 months before me). My gut told me my first was a boy. I put too much emotion into DS2 being a girl because my MIL and her so-called 'physic' vision told me so. My gut told me DS3 was a boy probably because I didn't want to experience GD again and as much as we HOPE for a little girl this time, gut feeling tells me our last baby is another boy. My mother always said to me that what you hope and what your gut tells you deep down are 2 different things. They heart can rule the head, a gut feeling is usually right.


----------



## Koifish

I do, my gut instinct hasnt steered me wrong yet. My twins as much as I wanted to be girls I knew deep down they were going to be boys and they were (and honestly I couldnt be happier there boys Id not change it for the world). This time I had a gut feeling it was a girl, convinced myself it was another boy ( I like being a boy mom) but my gut was correct its a girl. Typically I think the gut is correct regardless of what you really want or what you convince yourself it is. I think its a matter of distinguishing your gut feeling from what your telling yourself or convincing yourself of.


----------



## storm4mozza

CB33 said:


> As the title says, do you think your gut feeling about the gender of the baby is right?
> I can't help but think I'm having a girl but I don't know if it's just because I really want one? My two boy pregnancies were different to this one but again I don't know if I'm just imagining it! Agh, one week until gender scan! :dohh:

I knew my son was a boy and I knew my Daughter was a boy to.. as you can see I got the second time wrong, I loved her and was not disappointed but the shock stopped me bonding with her until she was 2 years old.. my DH is convinced I am having another girl because I am craving orange squash as I did with our last girl, but I disagree ... I think every pregnancy is different and I will have to wait and see


----------



## Unexpected212

Nope I'm always wrong. I was sure my first was a girl, it was a boy, I thought my second was a boy...she is a girl and my third I thought was a girl...he's a boy XD My gut feeling is awful


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I was almost totally sure I was having a girl, so much so that I started buying girl clothes. But, at my 20 week scan, I was told I was having a boy.

In '85, my Baby Daddy's mom only had one little ultrasound, so they couldn't tell her what she was having. She felt like it was gonna be a girl, so imagine her surprise when she woke up after her emergency c-section to find out she had a boy. lol


----------



## twinkie2

When is your ultrasound?! I've been wondering the same and I'm in the exact opposite situation! I have 2 girls and this go around I feel like it's a boy but I feel like that is just because I want it to be a boy so badly. I feel like all 3 of my pregnancies to this same point have been different, but more so this one than the first two. Good luck to you, I truly hope you get your little girl (they are so wonderful!)


----------



## CB33

twinkie2 said:


> When is your ultrasound?! I've been wondering the same and I'm in the exact opposite situation! I have 2 girls and this go around I feel like it's a boy but I feel like that is just because I want it to be a boy so badly. I feel like all 3 of my pregnancies to this same point have been different, but more so this one than the first two. Good luck to you, I truly hope you get your little girl (they are so wonderful!)

I have a gender scan on Friday, can't wait. If it's another boy then I'll quickly get over it as my boys are adorable and they would love a little brother. My husband also truly doesn't mind what we have. 
Hoping you get your little boy. I'll let you know on Friday what our little bean turns out to be! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck with your scan :)


----------



## CB33

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck with your scan :)

Thanks so much. Was a few days behind the 16 weeks so they want me back to absolutely confirm but ultrasound tech said she was confident enough to say girl :cloud9: she kept coming back to the 3 lines! So happy. Hoping it doesn't change in the next week, lol! x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay Congratulations! :)


----------



## CB33

Bevziibubble said:


> Yay Congratulations! :)

Aw thank you. So very happy :flower:


----------



## CB33

CB33 said:


> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> Yay Congratulations! :)
> 
> 
> Aw thank you. So very happy :flower:Click to expand...

Ps, your guesses are nearly always accurate!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you!


----------



## twinkie2

Yay!! I was thinking of you all weekend hoping you'd get your outcome!! Fx'd for those 3 lines to stay ;) When do you go back? (so happy for you!)


----------



## CB33

twinkie2 said:


> Yay!! I was thinking of you all weekend hoping you'd get your outcome!! Fx'd for those 3 lines to stay ;) When do you go back? (so happy for you!)

Aww thank you :flower: I've to go back on Saturday. So excited! Will let you know for sure x


----------



## twinkie2

CB33 said:


> twinkie2 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! I was thinking of you all weekend hoping you'd get your outcome!! Fx'd for those 3 lines to stay ;) When do you go back? (so happy for you!)
> 
> Aww thank you :flower: I've to go back on Saturday. So excited! Will let you know for sure xClick to expand...

Can't wait! I'll think pink!


----------



## WackyMumof2

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## mumandco

My gut feeling has only ever been right for 1 baby...out of 4 lol
I thought ds1 was a girl but nope. I was convinced ds2 was a girl but nope a boy. Ds3 I knew he was a boy and I was right with that one. Dd1 I was convinced it was a boy and had even bought boys clothes. Found out in the gender scan that he was a she lol


----------



## twinkie2

So is today the day!? Can't wait for your update!


----------



## mummy2_1

I thought my first was a girl but turned out was a boy. And then I was absolutely convinced that second baby was a boy. Had boy dreams, envisioned two boys playing, looked at only boy clothes. But nope was a girl. Wrong both times


----------



## Bevziibubble

Did you find out yet? :)


----------



## CB33

Hi girls! Yes, it's a baby girl &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469; so happy xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## twinkie2

Aww, congrats hun, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## CB33

Thank you so much. So happy xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My gut feeling was boy twice, and I have 2 girls. Now my gut is boy this time again... I think it is actually a boy this time though. I will be shocked if it is a girl but no I don't really believe in gut instinct.


----------

